# Coffee Van - Is LPG the only route?



## fooby (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi, I'm planning to start a coffee van with my partner and we're now at the point of planning the conversion. We are very much bootstrapping so being cost effective is a priority at the moment (very little disposable income to throw). As cost is a big issue during start up phase, I was wondering if it would be possible to run a traditional machine from a system of deep cycle leisure batteries as against going down the traditional (and simpler) route of an LPG machine? We would upgrade when cash and demand allowed, but is it feasible whilst starting out with low volume requirements?

Thanks, Joel.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

fooby said:


> Hi, I'm planning to start a coffee van with my partner and we're now at the point of planning the conversion. We are very much bootstrapping so being cost effective is a priority at the moment (very little disposable income to throw). As cost is a big issue during start up phase, I was wondering if it would be possible to run a traditional machine from a system of deep cycle leisure batteries as against going down the traditional (and simpler) route of an LPG machine? We would upgrade when cash and demand allowed, but is it feasible whilst starting out with low volume requirements?
> 
> Thanks, Joel.


No


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Think of the price of a gas machine vs an electric

The inverter alone if it were able to handle the load you propose would cost well over £1000... probably nearer to £2000

Now add at least 1000 but more likely more than 2000 amp hours of deep cycle batteries..... think of the weight of those as well as the cost

Using a generator might work if you spend north of £ 3500... as it is getting one that will support a grinder will not be exactly cheap.

or buy the gas setup and a bottle or two....lots cheaper!!


----------



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi fooby

Traditional machine totaly out of the question no matter which route you go it is not going to be cheap you are looking at £2000+ without a machine and thats if you do the work yourself.

I know as I have just done it and will be ready to roll within the next few weeks.

Do you have a van yet and where are you based? like you we had (very little disposable cash) we first came up with a plan back in about September 2014.


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

blueray said:


> Hi fooby
> 
> Traditional machine totaly out of the question no matter which route you go it is not going to be cheap you are looking at £2000+ without a machine and thats if you do the work yourself.
> 
> ...


What setup did you use?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I was chatting to a coffee van guy today who had a 2 group Astoria lever in the back along with the grinder, and a 2 group pump machine on the bench. The Astoria was dual fuel but he wasn't using it as he had the pump machine and a tea urn on a genny. He said it was just dependant on demand - if very busy he'd fire up the lever to get 2 machines going, but otherwise just the one. And as the tea urn needed power, he ran the pump machine alongside. 6kW genny mind...


----------



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

I am using 2 Group Frachino dual fuel with super jolly grinder, a leaver machine is a good option but be careful about the height in the van.

The main problem with generators will depend on where you are working quite a few event organisers won't let you use petrol or deisel generators and you can only use LPG they tend to be expensive to buy.


----------

